# Look who I met up with today!



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

I've had a great couple of hours in the lovely company of Julie (Lurker 2) today. 

We visited a yarn shop and stumbled upon a craft exhibition, where Julie found some lovely yarn to buy. 

I on the other hand I had to wait until I reached Hamilton to find the yarn I wanted. 

They then kindly rang on ahead to another place we are visiting and have put some more aside for me for when we arrive there. 

Knitting needles bought so I'm a happy bunny I can get knitting. 

I've had a great day meeting up with another KP'er. 

I'm so glad I found this great site.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That's great! KPers are wonderful people! I've met some great ones on my side of the pond as well. So glad you had a wonderful time!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic,thanks for posting.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh that is so nice. Glad you had some time together.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Good to hear, and it was so nice to see the picture of the two of you!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

A lovely photo of you two! How fun to meet up and enjoy yarn together.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So nice that some of us are getting to meet "in person". Sounds like you two had a lovely day.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you xxx well I couldn't travel to the other side of the world and not meet up for guaranteed hugs! Lol. 

We had a precious couple of hours &#128156;


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've met some wonderful people on KP! I'm glad you got to spend the day together.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

SUPER! I am leaving for CA and plan on meeting a fellow KPer as well. I am excited. We are all friends. Aren't we?


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Well done Pamela, you are good at making friends hope you weren't nervous lol. Are you home yet? Hope to see you again next year when the weather is warmer. Xx


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for sharing a lovely afternoon.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

You are a lovely lady getting to know KPers worldwide! xx


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

There are five KPers in my knitting group. About 4 years ago a put a notice on the board here and met up with 3 other ladies. Three of us still meet every week and we have had several come and go who found us here. Isn't it great!

There about 15 gals now, as we have all invited others, and we usually have about 10 at each meeting. We share tips, swap yarn, have 'show and tell,' and enjoy an 'afternoon out.'


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

It's always fun to meet up with another yarn junkie.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Isn't it fantastic. I met one of the greatest ladies ever through KP who in turn introducted me to a wonderful group of knitters. We meet every week, sometimes twice a week, and have so much fun. Getting together with other KPer's is priceless. I am ever greatful for KP.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

This is such of loving story.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pamela F said:


> I've had a great couple of hours in the lovely company of Julie (Lurker 2) today.
> 
> We visited a yarn shop and stumbled upon a craft exhibition, where Julie found some lovely yarn to buy.
> 
> ...


What a lovely pix of you and Julie! She is just such a neat lady and really knows her knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I caught up with Julie and Nicho (another KPer) in October in Goulburn Australia. And will be catching up with Julie again at the end of the month- this time in NZ. I already felt I knew julie well before meeting in person and how much nicer to meet her in person.

I am part of a group comprised almost entirelly of KPers. There are about 12 of us who meet twice a month. A few drift in a n out but we have a solid core of around 10. I too posted here on KP- and put one in befroe each of the catchups and get a new person most months this way as well.
Might go and post my next one while I am talking about it.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

darowil...wow...good group...you must draw from a good sized area! I think I've been in touch with all the local-ish KPers hereabouts....we make a good core group and keep adding to it.. There are several other knitting groups locally..finding a place to meet is sometimes a challenge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tootsie said:


> darowil...wow...good group...you must draw from a good sized area! I think I've been in touch with all the local-ish KPers hereabouts....we make a good core group and keep adding to it.. There are several other knitting groups locally..finding a place to meet is sometimes a challenge.


Adelaide is a city of around 1 million, we meet fairly centrally so most people can make it. 
We are currently meeting in a library which give us a room for nothing (the few non-KPers see us or hear about us through the library). And next door is a cafe who not only make coffee they deliver it to us in the library in proper cups rather than takeaway. Needless to say they sell a lot of coffeees to us!
Another good spot arre community centres. I have a second group composed almost entirely of local people- walking distance.
We have been asked to yarnbomb a local tree- something I'm not wondefully keen on so decided to do a good job of it. But figured it was a good way of getting involved in the community and supproting a new business just setting up. Been up about two weeks now and all the pieces are still there as well. I will put some of the photos on. Will need to move onto my ipad as they are there.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Tootsie said:


> There are several other knitting groups locally..finding a place to meet is sometimes a challenge.


If you have an active senior center you might try that-- might have to get a center member to join your group but bet you'd find them.

Also ask around at churches any of your members attend. Many want more community involvement and might be willing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely to see the photos...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pamela F said:


> I've had a great couple of hours in the lovely company of Julie (Lurker 2) today.
> 
> We visited a yarn shop and stumbled upon a craft exhibition, where Julie found some lovely yarn to buy.
> 
> ...


Two beautiful ladies! Glad you got to meet and had a great time together.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you for your lovely comments &#128156;

One more KP'er to meet before we fly back home at the end of the month. 

Photo to follow if she says it's ok. 

Have fun everyone.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Irene Kidney said:


> Well done Pamela, you are good at making friends hope you weren't nervous lol. Are you home yet? Hope to see you again next year when the weather is warmer. Xx


💜💜💜 I was, but it gets well hidden with jibber jabber! Lol. Home at the end of the month in time for a little lady's 2nd birthday.

See you soon sweetheart xxx


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi darling well we are getting our own little international community aren't we?Got back from china and when I tell you I am drinking my coffee iced you know how hot it is 36 today


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

moreighn said:


> Hi darling well we are getting our own little international community aren't we?Got back from china and when I tell you I am drinking my coffee iced you know how hot it is 36 today


💜😘


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pamela F said:


> 💜😘


Are you Home, Pamela?


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you Home, Pamela?


Yes we are Julie. Slept for 10 hours. It's now 10pm here so it could be a long night. Lol.

It was brilliant meeting up with you xxx take care xxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pamela F said:


> Yes we are Julie. Slept for 10 hours. It's now 10pm here so it could be a long night. Lol.
> 
> It was brilliant meeting up with you xxx take care xxx


darowil and her daughter Maryanne, and I are going out to the Alpaca Farm this weekend- they are in the middle of birthing- so we will see ythe baby Alpacas! darowil is from Adlaide , Australia.

Great you are safely home! it will take a while to readjust!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil and her daughter Maryanne, and I are going out to the Alpaca Farm this weekend- they are in the middle of birthing- so we will see ythe baby Alpacas! darowil is from Adlaide , Australia.
> 
> Great you are safely home! it will take a while to readjust!


I think my keyboard badly needs a vacuum clean- what a lot of typos!


----------



## AliceR83 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

